# Guaratuba - PR - Centro antigo, praias, morro do Cristo e passeio de barco.



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

No começo de 2.022 fui para Guaratuba. Cheguei na cidade após a virada do Ano Novo, quando o movimento já estava um pouco menor.
Vamos começar com o centro antigo da cidade.
1- árvore de Natal.









2- árvore de natal iluminada









3- Igreja antiga perto da praça central.









4- mais algumas fotos da praça central.








5-








6-









A próxima parte, eu vou colocar a praia central.​


----------



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

Segunda parte são é a praia principal. No outro dia eu saí da praça central, cheguei na praia e fui em direção ao Morro do Cristo.
7-









8- Estava ensolarado mas começou a ficar nublado até que choveu depois.









9-









10- Skyline parcial visto da praia.










11- Esse é o skyline de Matinhos.









12- Morro do Cristo.









Agora na próxima parte eu vou subir esse morro.​


----------



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

Terceira parte.

13 - Subindo o morro.









14-









15-









16-









17- Difícil tirar uma foto do skyline inteiro, portanto dividi em duas partes.









18-









19- A estátua.









20- Algumas torres.









21-









22- Outra praia vista de cima do morro.









23-









24-









25-









26-








27- Mais uma da estátua do Cristo.










28- Voltando para o centro antigo. Alguns prédios que estão construindo.








29-Algumas ruas.








30-








31-









32- Chegando no centro antigo.









33-









34- Estão fazendo algumas obras nesse centro antigo.









35-









36- Igreja antiga que apareceu lá na foto 3.








37- Do lado dela.









38-









​


----------



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

Quarta e última parte é o passeio de barco.
39-Este é o barco utilizado.









40-









41-Algumas das casas na beira do mar.









42-









43-









44-









45-









46-









47-









48-









49-









50-









51-









52-









53-









54-









55-









56-









57-









58-Paisagens diversas durante o passeio.









59-









60-









61-









62- barcos.









63-Para terminar, o ferry boat que faz o trajeto Guaratuba-Matinhos.









Espero que tenham gostado. Até a próxima.​


----------



## brunoinc75 (Feb 8, 2010)

Muito bom! Faz anos que não visito Guaratuba, e a cidade parece ter desenvolvido bem nos últimos anos.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Bom, passei em Guaratuba ano passado indo a Paranaguá. Me chama a atenção a zeladoria com calçadas, gramas, etc... A praia é similar a outras do PR, mas mais recortada. Tem seu charme. Gostei!


----------



## viníciusMS (Mar 7, 2010)

Boas fotos, cidade bonita!


----------



## Nmntr (Mar 28, 2010)

Excelentes recordações desse lugar heheheh

Boas fotos, a cidade tá bem conservada. Lugar aprazível, boa infra.


----------



## Jdolci (Nov 20, 2008)

Opa.. Faz tempo que não vou pra Guaratuba.
Gostei muito do thread, mostrou pedaços da cidade fora ali daquele centro/orla tradicional.
E tem muitas construções de alto padrão que desconhecia.. destaque especial para o passeio de barco.

Valeu pelas fotos!


----------



## Pé Vermelho (May 31, 2006)

Sempre bom ver o litoral do PR por aqui. Parabéns pelo trabalho. Belas fotos!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Muito bom ver essa parte do PR por aqui. É muito raro aparecer alguma coisa.

Gostei bastante das fotos.

Obrigado por compartilhar.


----------



## Forger (Oct 30, 2021)

Para mim é impossível ver qualquer coisa sobre Guaratuba sem lembrar do caso Evandro


----------



## Guilherme Olenik CWB (Feb 13, 2009)

thread bem completo.
Guaratuba e Caiobá estão passando por um bom momento na construção civil.

Parabéns pelo thread.


----------

